# Primary Private School - Auckland



## asdf1234asdf

Hello everyone..!

We are moving to Auckland for now and as start, it seems that you need to start school public/private which will decide where you would stay as I read..!

I need some tips please on how to find out the best Private Primary school or an overall schools ranking in Auckland and/or NZ overall...

Also, do you think Private Schools are much better than Public schools or the opposite and why please..?

Thank you,


----------



## Nemo80

Hi there,

This link below explains our public school system and, how to research schools. https://www.newzealandnow.govt.nz/living-in-nz/education/choosing-school

This link shows data on the top four secondary schools in 2017.
http://www.noted.co.nz/currently/education/best-schools-in-auckland-2017-what-the-stats-say/

I don't have kids so, I can't give you a parents perspective but, if did or, could repeat my youth I'd choose private over public. I went to a state integrated college which was part private part state. The ratio of pupils to teachers was lower than my friends in public schools. 
That was a pro for my parents and, I also see that benefit now. However, it was a small school therefore, one could argue the public schools have more options to offer.

We also have schools in both sectors that are more focused on certain areas such as sports. It would be good to establish which schools offer a curriculum and focus best for your children's needs.


----------



## Nemo80

Here's an article specifically about choosing a primary school in NZ.

http://howto.yellow.co.nz/education/how-to-choose-a-primary-school-for-your-child/


----------

